# Tallulah Gorge State Park WMA Map



## GTHunter (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where to find a topo map of Tallulah Gorge State Park WMA? I can't find one on the DNR site.


----------



## Jelf (Oct 11, 2012)

Have you seen this map?  I found it on the State Park website:
http://www.gastateparks.org/Parks/images/trailmaps/TallulahGorge-July2012.pdf

Also, Gmap4 can display a high resolution topo map for that area, although it does not have the WMA boundary:
http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php?ll=34.723751,-83.366215&t=t4&z=15&hillshade=18

Gmap4 homepage: http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.html

Gmap4 default map: http://www.mappingsupport.com/p/gmap4.php


----------

